# Sobe para 11 o Nº de mortos pela chuva no Rio de Janeiro



## Carlos Dias (30 Jan 2006 às 22:37)

*Aumentou para 11 o número de pessoas mortas em conseqüência das fortes chuvas que atingiram o Estado do Rio de Janeiro na última sexta-feira (27). 

O maior número de vítimas foi registrado no Penha Shopping, zona norte da cidade, onde seis pessoas morreram afogadas após o alagamento da garagem, localizada no subsolo do estabelecimento. 

A morte da décima vítima foi confirmada no início da noite deste sábado pelo Corpo de Bombeiros, que localizou o corpo de um homem em um alagamento, ocorrido em Bonsucesso. 

Durante a tarde de hoje, também foi localizado um homem, de cerca de 50 anos, que estava desaparecido desde ontem (27) após cair em um rio, em São Gonçalo (região metropolitana). Ele teria sido arrastado pela enxurrada. 

Em Inhaúma, zona norte, uma mulher de 70 anos morreu vítima de um desabamento. Ela estava em casa quando parte do teto desabou sobre sua cabeça, na manhã deste sábado. 

A outra vítima fatal era de Duque de Caxias (Baixada Fluminense). Um homem morreu eletrocutado. 
Os bombeiros acreditam que ele estivesse mexendo em um aparelho eletrônico durante o temporal, tendo sido atingido por uma descarga elétrica. 

De acordo com o Corpo de Bombeiros, agora à noite não chove no Rio*


----------

